# KEWL tool organizer



## Snolan4571 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi everyone, now to the 2nd post on the site. My wife actually stumbled across the plans for this storage unit and I must admit it is one of the best projects I ever built. It has saved so much time and storage space that I actually am building/ buying a new router table and base. Hey, can't have empty floor space in the work area now can we?

Individual tools mount onto bases that slide into adjustable runners in the tall storage cabinet. When an individual tool is needed- slide it out of the tall case and slip it onto the base for use. No clamps needed. Installed a multi port power feed on the side of the base and both the base and storage case are on lockable casters.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Nice job Steve.


----------



## Mdawson (Mar 25, 2012)

Snolan4571 said:


> slide it out of the tall case and slip it onto the base for use. No clamps needed.


Hi Steve

I've been putting together some ideas to build something along very similar lines. Possibly fitting the tools bases with a cleat and clamping that into a workmate when using the tool.

I am, however, open to all ideas, in your setup how are you locking the tools to the base for use ?

I wouldn't mind checking out the plans to see if there are any other concepts to improve my own ideas, are the plans freely available ?

Mark


----------



## Wood Chip (Apr 10, 2011)

Very nice job on a project with many benefits:
1) very organized,
2) justifies buying some new tools to build it, and
3) must buy additional tools to fill now empty space (as you said).

Sounds like a win-win-win to me!


----------



## Snolan4571 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi Mark,

Each tool tray is made of 3/4" MDF with a hardwood edging of 3/4" x 1 1/2" so that it creates a 3/4" lip all the way around the tray. I modified the plans to only have a 1/16" clearance on the length and width of the tray for slipping over the base cabinet top. I then push the tray tight to the rear and right and use 2 vertical clamps mounted to the base on the left side and the front to keep it tight. As long as everything is kept flat between the base top and the tray(s) when building them, the weight of the MDF with mounted tool will keep it tight.

Plans are not free but just 6.99 and can be found at the following link.

woodstore.net/besy.html and search for Bench-tool system


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Tool docks really make good sense for people with space restrictions. Nice job on this Steve.


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Steve.......this is a great idea. I've had some of my benchtop tools on bases with a cleat on the bottom for clamping into a workmate. This works OK, but they're awkward to store when not in use. Also, I have a bad habit of not putting the tools away when I'm done with them, so I usually have a workmate with a tool mounted in it taking up floor space. The unit you built is a lot better by having the dedicated base unit. Plus the storage in the base for bits, wrenches, etc. would help with organization. Thanks for the idea. Jim


----------



## GeneralDogsbody (Jan 9, 2013)

I've built a similar unit from plans for a Tool Tower like this in a Wood magazine Home Shop Ideas issue. At first I used a 2 x 2 cleat in the middle of each tool base and clamped the tool base between the jaws of my Workmate. If I wanted to use the tool elsewhere, I had to find some extra 2 x 2 to keep the tool base stable. I then switched to two cleats, front and back of the base. On the workmate, I can throw the tool base on top of the Workmate and expand the jaws to clamp the the base between the cleats. Now, I can also put the tool base on the truck tailgate, the workbench or the deck and still have a stable tool. The tool tower is a great place to store my mitre saw, router table and portable planer.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, Steve.

You and your wife make a nice duo. She thinks and you execute.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

That is not a working shop. Too clean.


----------



## Panhandler (Jan 23, 2014)

I'd been thinking along those lines, but it's great to see something that's already figured out. Thanks!

Wally,
Sandpoint, ID


----------



## Jeanette M. (Jan 22, 2014)

nice job. I have been 3 years trying to build me a tool chest but someone else always wants something done!! Oh well, it will get built sometime or later!! but nice job on yours just the same!


----------

